# Writing A Brass CHORALE Using CineBrass Sonore



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi composers! Today's video is another fun one. Let's write a brass-inspired chorale using members of the CineBrass family. Please enjoy!!


----------

